# Yellow Stringy Wood?



## lumbering on (Jul 13, 2013)

Picked up some curbside wood.

The fiskars is bouncing off the surface,
inside is yellow and stringy,

any thoughts on what it is?

Will it dry in 2 yrs or 3?

will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## wesessiah (Jul 13, 2013)

my pin oak and sweet gum match that description, but pics will probably confirm it to be something completely different.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 14, 2013)

Pics.

Bright yellow when freshly cut usually means black locust around here.
Stringy usually means elm or hickory that's been sitting around.
Could be something else, too.  Need pics.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 14, 2013)

Elm is 1st thing that comes to mind.

Is the heartwood a different color? Is it all the same color?


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 14, 2013)

Yellow could be Mulberry, BL or Hedge. Hedge is the brightest yellow. Need bark and split pics to be sure, though.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 14, 2013)

we need PICS.......then we'll confirm what it is!


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 14, 2013)

Barberry?


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I had some tulip that was yellow inside...


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 14, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I think I had some tulip that was yellow inside...


Usually splits clean not stringy, though.


----------



## paul bunion (Jul 14, 2013)

Yellow and stringy.  Is there such a species called Piss Elm?  .


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 14, 2013)

Yellow and stringy. Could be string cheese. Have you tried taking a bite?


----------



## cygnus (Jul 14, 2013)

Mulberry or locust.


----------



## ChadD (Jul 14, 2013)

Elm


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 14, 2013)

Hedge or mulberry. Excellent firewood. 2-3 years. All could change with pics.


----------

